# This algae is driving me crazy!



## ohsnapitztom (Aug 27, 2009)

Backstory: I got a new lighting fixture about 2 months ago that is a lot stronger than my old one. I still run it at a level that is recommended for the size of my tank though. Anyways, since I got the fixture, a little bit of algae started showing up. It wasn't that bad, and I got a few Otocinclus I threw in the tank. I just went on vacation for about 2 weeks, and had someone watching the tank. When I got back though, the algae was out of control! It had spread a good deal, and a few other types of algae also started showing up. I vacuumed the gravel and got rid of the green stuff, but the brown stuff is what's really bothering me. It's also completely consuming my plants, which makes them ugly, and I assume inhibits their growth.

Here are some pics...it's pretty bad at this point.

http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/289/dscn0415c.jpg
http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/8208/dscn0416o.jpg
http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/9628/dscn0417m.jpg
http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/4910/dscn0419o.jpg
http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/8386/dscn0420v.jpg
http://img532.imageshack.us/img532/9403/dscn0421.jpg

At first it was only showing up on edges like the grass, java moss, and parts of my driftwood, but now it's showing up on leafs as shown in the picture. How do I get rid of this stuff?

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ohsnapitztom (Aug 27, 2009)

Also I've been using this stuff to help with my plant growth...could it be also helping the algae grow?

http://www.kentmarine.com/products/kent-proplant.htm

I haven't used it for the last 2 weeks though, and that's when it got really bad.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Try the MCI algae control method:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/62516-method-controlled-imbalances-gda-22.html


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

Too little co2/too high light would be my guess.


----------



## ohsnapitztom (Aug 27, 2009)

boink said:


> Too little co2/too high light would be my guess.


Doing a little more research online, this is what I'm thinking too.

The light levels are in line with the size of my tank, but the Co2 levels definitely are not adequate for the lighting. I've been using a cheap DIY/yeast Co2 system that isn't even adequate for my size tank in addition to the fact that DIY/yeast systems don't even work as well. I'm now planning on assembling my own pressurized Co2 system


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

Glad you found an answer.


----------

